# Futureshop phone warranty



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Just today, my iphone 4s stopped working, I charged it up last night and then this morning it wouldn't turn on. I bought this phone at futureshop *less *than a year ago. I'm going through the printed document and receipts but no where does it say anything about warranty besides the PEP (product exchange plan), which I did not buy. Does anyone know what the warranty policy is for futureshop? The phone is in perfect condition, no scratches, no water damage, no dents, ect.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Apple store, try that.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

So are you saying I should deal with the apple store? Rather than go back to futureshop since I bought the phone from there.



dZilla said:


> Apple store, try that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

I had issues with an ipod I bought there - they took it, but it was under the manufacturer's warranty. They sent it to apple, apple assessed the situation, decided to fix it, and sent it back. When it came back, there was some damage to the case that hadn't been on it before, and I was about to leave town for a couple months, so futureshop gave me a new one and dealt with my old one themselves. It may have just been the CSR I was working with that was so great, I'm not sure. But that was my experience.


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Took a closer look, since it hasn't been a year since my original purchase date, it should be the manufacture's warranty should still be valid unless Futureshop decided to change their policy. So if I took it back to futureshop, would they just give me a new phone no questions asked or would they put me through the hassle of sending it back to apple and waiting three weeks?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have the Bill Of Sale go back to FutureShop, they'll Return To Vendor it. It's got a 1 year limited warranty. Did you try the old hold power + home button trick? Sometimes the unit freezes when charging and that will reboot into the ios. Worth a shot anyways.

I used to work for BBYC which owns FutureShop, had a crew of CSR's at the repair depot.


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Effox, just tried your method now and it didn't work. I'll just bring it back to futureshop tomorrow and let them deal with it.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Actually that is not correct. The extended warranty kicks in after the manufacturer's warranty. I think Futureshop just help out for service. I was just there with a Mac and they sent me to the Apple Store 100 feet away at Coquitlam Centre.
You will get better service at the Apple store anyway. They even replaced an iPhone with a broken screen for my co-worker. I doubt that Futureshop would.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Futureshop wouldn't replace physical damage, that's for sure, BBYC is tanking. They are closing 15 stores across Canada and I was just let go.

They're in rough shape right now, I guess that's why they're directing customers to the mfg directly, we were previously doing RTV's for customer routinely.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

The best way to go about it is for you to go to the apple website. Click on support. Click on iPhone, then book an appointment online at your nearest apple store. You can go in without an appointment, but it's better if you make one. You don't even need your receipt. The service person at the apple store will have a look at your phone & chances are they will give you a new one right then. It's a very easy process. My step-daughter has gone through 4 iPhones in the last year & my son is on his 2nd iPhone as well so I've been to the apple store lots


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Pamela said:


> The best way to go about it is for you to go to the apple website. Click on support. Click on iPhone, then book an appointment online at your nearest apple store. You can go in without an appointment, but it's better if you make one. You don't even need your receipt. The service person at the apple store will have a look at your phone & chances are they will give you a new one right then. It's a very easy process. My step-daughter has gone through 4 iPhones in the last year & my son is on his 2nd iPhone as well so I've been to the apple store lots


Agreed, don't waste your time with Future shop. 
If the phone is less than 1 year old, just deal direct with Apple.
You will be pleasently surprised how easy they are to deal with.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, I guess I'm just accustomed to budging priority since I used to work there. My bad.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

The nice thing about dealing with Apple is they will usualy make a call right on the spot.
If there is a legitimate problem with the phone you will be walking out 10-20 minutes later with a replacement.
No hassle, no waiting for it to be sent to Apple and waiting for its return.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Pamela said:


> The best way to go about it is for you to go to the apple website. Click on support. Click on iPhone, then book an appointment online at your nearest apple store. You can go in without an appointment, but it's better if you make one. You don't even need your receipt. The service person at the apple store will have a look at your phone & chances are they will give you a new one right then. It's a very easy process. My step-daughter has gone through 4 iPhones in the last year & my son is on his 2nd iPhone as well so I've been to the apple store lots


Pamela,

Two things:

1) You are too young to have two children needing iPhones

2) Replacing 4 (for a total of 6 iPhones) in one year says all sorts of good things about their customer service but all sorts of bad things about the quality/durability of iPhones.

Anthony


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Pamela,
> 
> Two things:
> 
> ...


Lol, thanks Anthony 

My step-daughter is 18 years old and she treats her phone worse than anybody else I know! She drops it almost every day and half of the time she doesn't even keep a case on it. The first time she got a new phone was because the power was dying when there was about 6% battery left so she went to the apple store, made a stink about it, & they gave her a new phone. Another time she smashed her screen (by dropping it) and even though they weren't supposed to they gave her another new phone. The other new phone that she got ...I can't even remember why, but it was nothing major.

My 15 year old son ...his iPhone took a swim in the toilet . Again, apple wasn't supposed to give a new phone because they don't cover water damage, but they were really nice & gave him a new phone.

I've had my iPhone for almost 2 years & never had any problems at all with it (same with my husband) so I am actually a big fan of iPhones and I think that their customer service is terrific.


----------

